# Tractor consignment auction, Perryville, MO April 2, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here are a couple of links:

http://www.geocities.com/rfas20022002/1st_annual_southeast_missouri_an.htm

Photos:
http://www.msnusers.com/1stannualsoutheastmissouriantiquetractorauction/shoebox.msnw


----------

